# BuyVM upgrades DDOS protection to over 100gbit+ with Voxility for free!



## Francisco (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone!

We've got some great news for folks making use of our DDoS-Protected IPs. In light of the increasing complexity and size of average DDoS attacks, we've decided to respond by bringing in Voxility to handle these increasing challenges.

*Why Voxility?*

In addition to the significant increase in base protection, Voxility will give us significant more control over how floods are handled, and what types of traffic are blocked or permitted through depending on the client's specific needs. This allows for much stronger protection for individual types of hosting, rather than having to rely on a 'blanket coverage' that doesn't always keep the floods at bay.

*How much will it cover?*

Always a tricky question since not all attacks are the same - but the short answer is, the new filtering covers *significantly* more. For your volumetric/UDP type floods, we'll be able to provide 'general' protection for attacks over 100Gbit (a significant increase from the previous 20Gbit protection we offered); with a good chance of blocking even stronger attacks with filtering customized to the particular service being hosted. And for the trickier, SYN type attacks, a massive increase from our current limits (~8-10 million packets per second) to an astounding 500 million packets per second.

*What about HTTP attacks/Layer 7?*

Voxility, along side our own onsite filtering, deals with practically any http/Layer7 type attack, enabling your website to remain online and operational even during the nastiest of attacks. This isn't enabled by default, though, so please ticket if you need this and we can have it enabled.

*What about Anycast IP addresses?*

Anycast IP addresses can also benefit from the same filtering. Anycast IP addresses are still $5/month per IP you want to protect them. Please ticket and we can arrange this for you.

*Will it cost any more?*

Not at all! You may have heard that we were considering introducing Voxility alongside the existing filtering at the cost of 6$ - we've decided against this, and are simply replacing the existing filtering with Voxility, and keeping all pricing the same as it is now.

*When will this take place?*

It already has! Earlier today we put Voxility in effect for all three locations, transparently moving existing filtered IPs from the old mitigation to Voxility. This caused a few minutes of turbulence as the filtering switched over, but ultimately means that everyone was able to keep their current IPs without having to renumber or go through any other hassles. And from here forward, all of our protected IPs are 100% Voxility covered, giving you peace of mind for the stability and protection of your hosted service.

Thanks everyone 

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Mar 21, 2015)

Y'all are too kind.

I did have a temporary GRE tunnel to OVH as we were getting some nasty attacks that Staminus didn't like but OVH could eat. Now that Vox is in place I've ditched the GRE tunnel as it shouldn't be needed now. 

Thanks for hooking your customers up and _adapting_ to the market. Attacks are getting bigger and bigger. Not many are offering 100Gbps filtering, and none are offering it at that price point (That I am aware of) so.... good job!


----------



## Francisco (Mar 21, 2015)

<3

It wouldn't be BuyVM if it wasn't free in some fashion.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 21, 2015)

As always, doin the good stuffs. Looking forward to the additional protection and the http/layer7 protections!


----------



## drmike (Mar 21, 2015)

Lots of folks using Buy's filtering, so this a good thing.  Growth on filtering is good.   Will be interesting to see how this works out.

Are there some features for customers to inform them of attacks, when under attack, etc.?


----------



## Francisco (Mar 22, 2015)

drmike said:


> Lots of folks using Buy's filtering, so this a good thing.  Growth on filtering is good.   Will be interesting to see how this works out.
> 
> Are there some features for customers to inform them of attacks, when under attack, etc.?


Vox's dashboard is terrible, no API or anything like that.

Any sort of modifications/etc requires emails.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Mar 22, 2015)

The routing and latency / performance in Luxembourg already looks better than what it was with Staminus. By the way why are the IPs originated from Voxility's AS, did you get servers from Voxility and doing your own tunneling, instead of getting GRE tunnels with BGP?


----------



## drmike (Mar 22, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Vox's dashboard is terrible, no API or anything like that.
> 
> 
> Any sort of modifications/etc requires emails.
> ...


So provider side, if someone behind your protection gets packet therapy does Vox send BuyVM an email saying what is going on or what sort of notification / awareness is there?


----------



## Francisco (Mar 22, 2015)

rds100 said:


> The routing and latency / performance in Luxembourg already looks better than what it was with Staminus. By the way why are the IPs originated from Voxility's AS, did you get servers from Voxility and doing your own tunneling, instead of getting GRE tunnels with BGP?


We have tunnels.

It simply worked better for what we're wanting to do with anycast and such. There was some weirdness with filtering + anycast so it was of no real issue to me.

Francisco


----------



## Kruno (Mar 22, 2015)

rds100 said:


> The routing and latency / performance in Luxembourg already looks better than what it was with Staminus. By the way why are the IPs originated from Voxility's AS, did you get servers from Voxility and doing your own tunneling, instead of getting GRE tunnels with BGP?


Voxility does not offer BGP and DDoS protection together. You can either have BGP session or DDoS protection per server. For protection of your IP ranges you must buy their tunnel service - https://www.voxility.com/shop/security/anti-ddos/Anti-DDoS-Tunnel


----------



## Steven F (Mar 22, 2015)

Fran, isn't it 500 Gbps protection? (Theoretical, they operate their own network, I believe).


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 22, 2015)

_*adds to cart*_


----------



## rds100 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kruno said:


> Voxility does not offer BGP and DDoS protection together. You can either have BGP session or DDoS protection per server. For protection of your IP ranges you must buy their tunnel service - https://www.voxility.com/shop/security/anti-ddos/Anti-DDoS-Tunnel


I know, but they offer to use your own subnets (/24 minimum) on your server with them (no BGP session, they advertise your prefix from their AS). Not sure if they allow you to bundle this with DDoS protection though.


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 22, 2015)

wow thanks Fran

all BuyVM needs now is KVM plans with >2 cpu cores


----------



## Kruno (Mar 22, 2015)

rds100 said:


> I know, but they offer to use your own subnets (/24 minimum) on your server with them (no BGP session, they advertise your prefix from their AS). Not sure if they allow you to bundle this with DDoS protection though.


I didn't ask about this. The main purpose of this is to prevent their DDoS protection from being used on other networks unless you pay them the proper costs(tunnel service). Hence, I would assume the same applies if they announce /24's for you.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 22, 2015)

eva2000 said:


> wow thanks Fran
> 
> all BuyVM needs now is KVM plans with >2 cpu cores


All 1GB+ plans are 4 cores, our site is just older than Christ. 

Sounds like you need an anycast cluster, eh? 



Steven F said:


> Fran, isn't it 500 Gbps protection? (Theoretical, they operate their own network, I believe).


Yes but I wanted to be more realistic with what I, and others, have seen them filter.

Francisco


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 22, 2015)

doh didn't know that ... lol site update due soon ?


----------



## MannDude (Mar 22, 2015)

eva2000 said:


> doh didn't know that ... lol site update due soon ?


Was wondering the same thing. Hadn't been to their site in some time and expected the new fancy design already


----------



## Francisco (Mar 22, 2015)

eva2000 said:


> doh didn't know that ... lol site update due soon ?


http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyshared/

http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyvm/



Francisco


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 22, 2015)

Francisco said:


> http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyshared/
> 
> http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyvm/
> 
> ...


Damn, speachless on the BuyVM preview.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 22, 2015)

Francisco said:


> http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyshared/
> 
> http://varcoedesign.com/preview/buyvm/
> 
> ...


I swear, that new site tickles me so.


----------



## drmike (Mar 22, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I swear, that new site tickles me so.


Good looking sites right there.  Even though dark shades and all, works for me.

Glad to see original work and less template use in this industry.


----------



## Nick_A (Mar 22, 2015)

Varcoe has gotten better over the years. He did both RamNode sites, and I think anyone who remembers the first can attest to the improvement. Will probably have to contact him again this year for a new look.


----------



## Kephael (Mar 23, 2015)

I liked the Anycast'd Staminus protection and the fact it was closer to my protected equipment in NYC. The increase in latency appears to be minimal though.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 24, 2015)

Kephael said:


> I liked the Anycast'd Staminus protection and the fact it was closer to my protected equipment in NYC. The increase in latency appears to be minimal though.


I've actually seen a drop in latency by 10ms. Voxility peers with 500+ ISP's, though, so i'm likely just getting a more direct/better route.

Still debugging anycast in Las Vegas, sorry about that aussy's!

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been working on merging some configuration options into stallion for people:





Minor grammar changes needed as well as some backend coding but I think we'll have it available in a couple days.

Francisco


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 24, 2015)

Francisco said:


> I've been working on merging some configuration options into stallion for people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First the ddos protection upgrade, now this... Could BuyVM get any better?


----------



## MannDude (Mar 24, 2015)

Francisco said:


> I've been working on merging some configuration options into stallion for people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

Any chance of adding some smexy graphs too?


----------



## Francisco (Mar 24, 2015)

MannDude said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Any chance of adding some smexy graphs too?


Not until Vox rolls out their improved API 

The controls you see on that page are what the current API supports.

There's actually a 'disable all filtering' option for protected IP addresses but I can't think of a single reason to allow customers to set that option.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 24, 2015)

I can think of many clien.... reasons to never let them set 'disable all' >_>


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 24, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> I can think of many clien.... reasons to never let them set 'disable all' >_>


Add a naughty pony list the and not let them disable it?


----------



## Francisco (Mar 25, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> Add a naughty pony list the and not let them disable it?


Haha, I don't think we've ever been in a position where we needed to turn off filtering on more than say 2 - 3 ip's in all the years we've done filtering. Sensing mode is more or less 'no filtering until needed', so it works pretty decent.

Francisco


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 25, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Haha, I don't think we've ever been in a position where we needed to turn off filtering on more than say 2 - 3 ip's in all the years we've done filtering. Sensing mode is more or less 'no filtering until needed', so it works pretty decent.
> 
> 
> Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 25, 2015)

Integration is looking good


----------

